# Honda HRM215HXA Hydrostatic Trans



## s229 (Jul 13, 2005)

My plastic decked Honda mower is suddenly having trans problems. Motor has been great for 9 years. Dealer has told me it is a sealed unit and the whole unit must be replaced. Can anyone give me any pointers on how difficult this job is? Any links with pictures out there?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

they can be fixed but getting parts might be a problem whats wrong with it ?


----------



## s229 (Jul 13, 2005)

It's trying to move the mower forward but making grinding noises. It is acting like the belt is slipping but belt looks good. I also adjusted slack out of cable and no change. Dealer has replacement for $140.00


----------

